# Electronic Power Steering Matainence



## LaBella61690 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am currently at 34,000 miles on my 08 sentra and wondering if the electronic power steering matainence which is flushing the pump is more harm than good. I know little about the electronic power steering pumps and was hoping to just use a siphen to get the fluid out and put some new synthetic fluid. ANy thoughts?


----------

